# Spark Plug Wires



## Ngaines1 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 1994 Nissan Altima GXE and I just had my spark plugs and wires replaced, when the car runs for about the 10 min, 2 of the plug wires begin to pop out of the engine....instead of running on 4 cyl...it only runs on 2.......does anyone know why this is happening and how it can be fixed? There is also a water pump leak but the engine temp still stays at normal....


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Are you saying they physically pop out? Or two wires stop working?
If they are popping out then I guess make sure they are inserted properly. If there is something wrong with the wires that makes them not fit properly, you should be able to get new ones free for being defective assuming you bought them new at some local store. If they are not working you should be able to get new ones free for being defective.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

I heart some brands have such defects. So I would suggest to get your money back for the wires and try different brand rather than replacing it with the same ones. Original equipment parts are the best choice.
You can buy them online on
www.nissanpartscheap.com
Dealership parts for much better prices - $50 for wire set.)
Now I use bosh wires. They are known for popping up and creating misfire, but I don't have problems with them.
See if there is any liquid on the wire where it goes into spark plug hole, indicating internal engine leaks.
NGK plugs are the best for our cars.
If repair shop did the service,you must have a warranty.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

^^^ he's right


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Bosch wires are plagued with that problem. I had them once, and had similar problems, so I got rid of them. Replace them with NGK and take those crappy wires back due to manufacturer's defect.


----------



## Ngaines1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the input, I'll try the NGK.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i had that problem too. it was simply that the spark plugs werent tightened all the way down.


----------

